# Allan McNish to Visit Fourtitude Forums for Five Hours May 31 + Prize Giveaway Including Signed Copy of ‘Truth in 24’



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For 2011 we have big plans regarding the evolution of Fourtitude. Much of these changes will begin this summer though one change we plan to implement next week (and before the 24 Hours of Le Mans) is the return of a feature whereby we invite a special guest to visit and take part in our forums. Given the timing and the 24 Hours of Le Mans little more than two weeks out, we figured there’s no better focus to start with than Audi Sport and perhaps no better individual better suited for that task than factory driver of Audi R18 #3 Allan McNish. Luckily, Mr. McNish was kind enough to agree to immerse himself here for a few hours.

On Tuesday May 31 from 4-11PM UK time (11AM-6PM USA-EST), Allan McNish will log on to the Fourtitude discussion forums as ‘Allan McNish’ in order to field questions in our Audi Sport forum. Allan will be checking in throughout that time block via Audi Connect as he travels from London to Scotland in the back of a new Audi A8.

Those of us here on the Fourtitude staff would like to formally invite all of our current readers and anyone else to ask Allan questions about himself, his team at Audi Sport or the 24 Hours of Le Mans. All you need in order to take part is an active user account on our forums. If you don’t have one already, you can create one in a matter of minutes and all you need is an active email address with which to pair the account.









At the end of Allan’s visit, we’ve asked him to pick what he believes to be the two most interesting questions or comments fielded to him during his stay. To the best and most interesting commenter we’ll ship an autographed copy of ‘Truth in 24’ in DVD format, signed by Allan and his teammates Tom Kristensen and Dindo Capello. To the runner-up we’ll ship a McNish Tartan wool scarf identical to the one pictured on Allan’s iconic racing helmet.

As we’ve said in the past with previous guests, we ask you to be polite and welcoming to Allan. In addition, please understand that while he’s one of the best we’ve found for answering all of our own in-depth and sometimes geeky questions, he still can’t tell you confidential information and the like. Please bear that in mind.

Also, we’ve disabled the private messaging function for Allan’s account because he’s got just a few hours in his busy schedule for this visit and we don’t want to fill that up with private messages whereby the rest of the forum doesn’t get to interact. In that regard, please understand that he won’t be responding to the forum’s private messaging system.









After Allan departs we’ll be announcing the winner of the prizes and will do our best to make contact with you in order to obtain a shipping address. Please make sure that you are either regularly checking in on the forums for contact via private message from one of Fourtitude’s staff or that the email associated with your forum registration is an active one.

Following Le Mans, Fourtitude plans to invite even more special guests into our forums, guests who might include motorsport personalities like Allan, Audi executives, tuners and more. We know there are a lot of Audi enthusiast discussion forums on the web but we invite you to hang out and check in more on Fourtitude. Not only does that participation help us grow this website and improve our content even further, you’ll be able to interact with many of the key personalities behind Audi that we’ve been lucky enough to get to know over the years.

For now, please feel free to begin posting questions ahead of Allan’s visit next Tuesday. Given he’ll be there for several hours you’ll likely be able to interact with him but having a healthy mix of topics ahead of time will assure we all get to pick his brain as much as possible. We also would like to sincerely thank anyone ahead of time who help spread the word about Allan’s visit.

*Useful Links*
* Fourtitude Audi Sport Forum * - Where on our forums that Allan will definitely be visiting.

* AllanMcNish.com *

* Allan McNish on Facebook *

* Allan McNish on Twitter *

* Allan McNish on Fourtitude *


----------

